

I'm so confused about posterous' new UI.  - lien

I thought their old UI was so much better because you can find everything right when you log in. Now you actually have to play detective and click on stuff. and remember where things are so that you could click there next time.<p>Doesn't anyone out there think so too?
======
saiko-chriskun
yep much prefer the old ui, as well.

